# Free Yorkie in IL



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

http://www.olx.com/yorshire-for-free-iid-50236

I'm not sure if we're allowed to post other breeds on here. It doesn't say how old the puppy is, or even if it really is a puppy. I'm thinking it may have some health problem or something along those lines, not sure if that photo is actually of the dog either. He's AKC registered though and thought someone may be interested.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I wonder if it is just one of those "just send $300 for shipping" deals....then you end up without a dog or your money.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

That picture makes me think that's a scam.







Only because it's almost too perfect, and they want you to contact them asap. I'd be willing to bet that if you contacted them, they'd conveniently be out of country or something like that and can only take cash via western union.

Karyn


----------

